# Anxiety Sufferers? How do you manage Stress.



## Haggle1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just wondering how you all manage stress (Serious) Ive been suffering with Severe muscle tension all over my body, the worst is the tension headaches, tight throat and chest , sometimes squeezing or fullness in chest , brain fog. Doc put me on Welbutrin and hydroxzine since im trying to loose weight (Celexa made me gain 50+ pounds) Ive been trying meditation, PMR , hard exercise , diet , sitting in pool, essential oils, magnesium , b complex , multivitamin, sun bathing , 8-10 hour sleep and its slowly getting better but im not 100% I know I need to fix my breathing as I find im constantly yawning,belching,going for deep breaths,overbreathing and thats when the tightness really gets bad. 

(My story)
After leaving high school in 2011.. I was at a party and was smoking cuban cigars with a buddy and his Girlfriend put a high dose of Synthetic Marijuana(K2) and marijuana in the cigar without telling us..We smoked almost all of it and began to hallucinate and see colors, and started having severe chest pain,painfull heart palpitations and loss of breath and racing heart. I was sure I was going to die of a heart attack it was pretty intense we both almost fainted. It eventually went away but the chest pain was on and off for a week. Went to the ER eventually and was cleared healthy. Did research and found out many people died of cardiac arrest from smoking K2. Ever since that first panic attack.. Anxiety has always been in my life. I got treated with medications, started going to the gym, eating right and it never hit me for 5 years.

It recently came back after I was getting off work and sat down in my car and couldn't feel the steering wheel for like 2 seconds, looked around and everything was going slow. Had a weird lightheaded, brain fog feeling. I made the mistake of trying to drive home and I felt a squeezing in my chest and it got really bad and had to pull over ( I was hyperventilating i think ). As soon as I got out the car it went away so I knew it was anxiety. I began to have bad tightness, squeezing,pressure in my chest, racing heart , tight muscles in head, legs,raised tensed shoulders, shortness of breath. After 3 ER visits, 8 different doctors and specialists I was told that im healthy. Its improved 75% after medications and gym, diet but im still suffering slightly.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 28, 2018)

Smoke a tone of weed... (if your in a state that it's legal of course)


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 28, 2018)

I say dump all the meds. For me, extreme high intensity exercise daily is the only thing that controls it. I lift really hard for about 1.5 hours 4 days a week but I wouldnt survive without my super high intensity cardio. 

Beyond that, one or two hits of weed every night (and embracing the high rather than fighting it) has done me wonders.  I truly have learned life lessons with cannabis and it has been nothing but beneficial.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2018)

It's possible that the Wellbutrin isn't for you. Something different may work better. 

You aren't the only one dealing with these kinds of problems. It's very hard to figure out because the last thing you want to do is explore your own anxiety.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 28, 2018)

Wellbutrin causes a ton of anxiety in lots of people. Burn that stuff off in the gym and you wont need meds.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 28, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> Just wondering how you all manage stress (Serious) Ive been suffering with Severe muscle tension all over my body, the worst is the tension headaches, tight throat and chest , sometimes squeezing or fullness in chest , brain fog. Doc put me on Welbutrin and hydroxzine since im trying to loose weight (Celexa made me gain 50+ pounds) Ive been trying meditation, PMR , hard exercise , diet , sitting in pool, essential oils, magnesium , b complex , multivitamin, sun bathing , 8-10 hour sleep and its slowly getting better but im not 100% I know I need to fix my breathing as I find im constantly yawning,belching,going for deep breaths,overbreathing and thats when the tightness really gets bad.
> 
> (My story)
> After leaving high school in 2011.. I was at a party and was smoking cuban cigars with a buddy and his Girlfriend put a high dose of Synthetic Marijuana(K2) and marijuana in the cigar without telling us..We smoked almost all of it and began to hallucinate and see colors, and started having severe chest pain,painfull heart palpitations and loss of breath and racing heart. I was sure I was going to die of a heart attack it was pretty intense we both almost fainted. It eventually went away but the chest pain was on and off for a week. Went to the ER eventually and was cleared healthy. Did research and found out many people died of cardiac arrest from smoking K2. Ever since that first panic attack.. Anxiety has always been in my life. I got treated with medications, started going to the gym, eating right and it never hit me for 5 years.
> ...


Crazy stupid question......do you have reflux issues?  Thyroid?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Wellbutrin causes a ton of anxiety in lots of people. Burn that stuff off in the gym and you wont need meds.



I can appreciate your more holistic approach but for some of us the most intense exercise physically possible isn't enough.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 28, 2018)

Understand. But Ive been on and off of different antidepressants and antianxiety meds for ages. Most of them stole my happiness and my personality. And statistically, things like SSRI's are remarkably unsuccessful. For me, anxiety was only treatable through exercise and completely changing my thought processes.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 28, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Crazy stupid question......do you have reflux issues?  Thyroid?


I have heartburn with certain foods but doctors didn’t go further unless you can check that stuff out with blood work. But thyroid was good.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I can appreciate your more holistic approach but for some of us the most intense exercise physically possible isn't enough.



I mean it worked initially in 2011, I got stable on meds and exercised and ate right and got off meds and anxiety was gone for 5+ years. As soon as my lifestyle went to crap from overworking and eating crap and stopped gym.. that’s when the anxiety came back. But this time around diet and exercise wasn’t enough.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Smoke a tone of weed... (if your in a state that it's legal of course)



Even indicas make me anxious af


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 28, 2018)

The real root cause of anxiety is an overly active internal monlologue that focuses on the negative. If you can slowly change the way you look at the world, you will feel relief from it. I know that sounds impossible and it is a TON of daily work, but I assure you that it is possible. It is totally about our lifestyles that cause these things. If you look at the few remaining native cultures, things like anxiety, depression, diabetes, heart disease, etc just do not exist. They are a product of the way we live now. Keep trucking man. If you have beaten it before, you can again


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 28, 2018)

Therapist here - always take things with a grain of salt. What works for some may not work for others. Gotta find what works for you. And what works now may not work in the future. Always try to find new coping skills. That being said, is your medication being managed by a psychiatrist or just your PCP? If you have cancer go to an oncologist - if you need medication for psychological symptoms go to a psychiatrist. 

Have you tried any form of counseling? I'm a huge fan of DBT and EMDR practices. If you go on Psychology Today and type in your zip code it will give you a list of therapists in your area, their specialties, and if they accept your insurance. 

Things that work for me are: fitness, watching my diet, limiting alcohol consumption, maintaining an organized living space, hobbies (guns/cooking/chilling with the dog), and mindfulness practices like meditation. At times I have also used medication or counseling to supplement my needs at certain periods of my life. Anxiety, for me, means spending too much time in my own head. Running through scenarios (past/present) and stewing on stuff. I have to find ways to get myself out of my own brain whether that's exercise, mindfulness, or just an engaging movie. 

Keep at it man! I always ask people if their anxiety is between a 1-10. The goal is to take it from a 10 to a 1, 2, or 3. Being human means having anxiety/stress. The only people at a zero are dead.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 28, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> I have heartburn with certain foods but doctors didn’t go further unless you can check that stuff out with blood work. But thyroid was good.


This isn't something that can be found with bloodwork, it would require an upper GI.  

I had the exact same anxiety issues you're describing before and finally came to understand my problems were due to reflux.  Heartburn is a tricky mofo, it can make you think it is something else in numerous ways to include chest tightness, throat tightness, general feeling of malaise, etc.  The acidic burns to my throat caused me to feel like I was gasping for breath and I was stressed out constantly.  I had no idea my heartburn was as bad as it was, I was only aware of it when I ate certain types of foods.  If you have heartburn a few times a week, I would recommend a couple of things:

Get on prescription Omeprazole, not the OTC shit (aka esomeprazole I believe).
Make some serious diet changes.  Do not eat any foods with a tomato based sauce (pizza, spaghetti, ketchup, etc.), no fried foods, and avoid sugar.  
Purchase and consume alkaline foods and alkaline water, I like Essentia water.  Google alkaline foods, its not that hard.  Consistency is key here, give it a couple of weeks of diet change at least.

Not saying this is 100% your issue, but I know that this worked for me.  Best of luck.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 28, 2018)

good blowjob always calms my nerves


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 28, 2018)

Seeker said:


> good blowjob always calms my nerves


FD is not always available Seek.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 28, 2018)

Anxiety isnt a one size fits all issue.  If it were a lot less people would suffer from it.  I dont think ive ever had actual anxiety issues but ive had periods of very intense stress from either family or work related issues.  For me here the last almost year, the gym has been a great therapy session, but that wont work for everyone.

Like has already been said here, there are lots of causes for it, mental and physical.  Get with your doctor, see if you can get to the bottom of the problem and get it treated in a way that will work for you.  Not all meds are created equal, while one may work wonders for one person, it may have no or even a negative effect on someone else.

I think youve already got a lot of good advice from people who have replied, but you are not going to find the way to manage your symptoms on a forum. Would be great if it worked that easy but it just doesnt.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 28, 2018)

Fellow sufferer here....i Personally self medicate with marijuana...does the trick for me...only thing that sucks is my job(s) are completely fine with me being on god knows what(prescription) but get caught with weed in your system and you’re toast...I just don’t get caught because I’ll be damned if my employer is going to make my medical decisions ...and like E said it’s definitely not a one size fits all condition...best of luck brother


----------



## ccpro (Jun 28, 2018)

Forgive my callousness...I've had it all or at least thought I did.  Many of us need help but it should never be your first reaction to take a pill or even think you need one.  Hate to preach here or anywhere, but take a good look at yourself...you might find all the help from within.  I apologize if I'm giving you bad advice, it's just your initial post seems more desperate than than I think you need. You're here, that took something!  Don't underestimate yourself and don't look for a crutch.  Again, maybe I should be quiet...but the older I get the tougher and hopefully wiser.  I'm going to back off for now and follow this post.  Don't give up on your own internal advice...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Forgive my callousness...I've had it all or at least thought I did.  Many of us need help but it should never be your first reaction to take a pill or even think you need one.  Hate to preach here or anywhere, but take a good look at yourself...you might find all the help from within.  I apologize if I'm giving you bad advice, it's just your initial post seems more desperate than than I think you need. You're here, that took something!  Don't underestimate yourself and don't look for a crutch.  Again, maybe I should be quiet...but the older I get the tougher and hopefully wiser.  I'm going to back off for now and follow this post.  Don't give up on your own internal advice...



What other diseases should we pretend don't exist and stop taking medications for?


----------



## ccpro (Jun 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> What other diseases should we pretend don't exist and stop taking medications for?


Perhaps I should have been more specific,  I was speaking of the anxiety..


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 29, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Perhaps I should have been more specific,  I was speaking of the anxiety..



I made it 2 years without pills, I probably spent 1-2K on natural supplements and treatments. Nothing worked.  I started getting chest pressure and tightness in chest and squeezing in chest. bad brain fog and Living with that all day everyday was tormenting so thats when I couldn't take it anymore because it was messing with my quality of life and it was just getting to a whole new level of worse which was leading to agoraphobia 

An old paramedic told me to get my Lumbar/Thorax adjusted because it could cause a feeling of not getting enough air so you would then overbreathe which in time creates tension in the chest. Thats my next step.. on top of acupuncture.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 29, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> This isn't something that can be found with bloodwork, it would require an upper GI.
> 
> I had the exact same anxiety issues you're describing before and finally came to understand my problems were due to reflux.  Heartburn is a tricky mofo, it can make you think it is something else in numerous ways to include chest tightness, throat tightness, general feeling of malaise, etc.  The acidic burns to my throat caused me to feel like I was gasping for breath and I was stressed out constantly.  I had no idea my heartburn was as bad as it was, I was only aware of it when I ate certain types of foods.  If you have heartburn a few times a week, I would recommend a couple of things:
> 
> ...



Meh I believe those stomach medications damage your stomach even more overtime which is why im scared to even try prilosec, I just dont want to be stuck on those meds for life. Ill def try that diet wise and ill have to ask my doctor to look into it more.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Wellbutrin causes a ton of anxiety in lots of people. Burn that stuff off in the gym and you wont need meds.






PillarofBalance said:


> It's possible that the Wellbutrin isn't for you. Something different may work better.
> 
> You aren't the only one dealing with these kinds of problems. It's very hard to figure out because the last thing you want to do is explore your own anxiety.


Ive heard that. Ill talk to my doctor about tapering off and seeing how I feel when im completely off. In 2011 I was on it for 6 months and felt fine.. Maybe not this time around. 
Only reason I went on welbutrin was my dick stopped working on Celexa and weight gain. So I am scared of going to other meds mainly because weight gain.. They wont give me a BENZO.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 29, 2018)

Build coping skills like breathing techniques and meditation and figure out what your triggers are and how to avoid them or manage them, and just understanding whats going on inside, educate yourself.


----------



## bvs (Jun 29, 2018)

Multifaceted approach is needed. Im on multiple different meds (took a while to get the right combo that worked for me), diet, exercise, psychology, a good support network and i gave up weed and booze. 

Hang in there brother, it can and will get better


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 29, 2018)

Phenibut/GABA...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 29, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Perhaps I should have been more specific,  I was speaking of the anxiety..



My response wouldn't change. Anxiety doesn't mean stress. I can handle stress. In fact I thrive in it. Anxiety is different. 

I just got home from a conference in Anaheim. For one of the days I missed the events for the day. Also missed having lunch with Jenner. Because my anxiety was so out of control I couldn't find the ability to leave my hotel room. 

When a portion of my brain has been hijacked and leaves me in a perpetual fight or flight response why on Earth would it be wrong to treat that with a medication?

Your response wasn't callous. It's ignorant. You don't fully understand the subject. In fact nobody really does because much of how the brain works is still a mistery. So don't mistake me saying this meaning you are an ill intentioned asshole or something. I just want people who think a windy walk on the beach is the solution to understand that they don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anxiety doesn't mean stress. I can handle stress. In fact I thrive in it. Anxiety is different.



1000x this!!


----------



## ccpro (Jun 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> My response wouldn't change. Anxiety doesn't mean stress. I can handle stress. In fact I thrive in it. Anxiety is different.
> 
> I just got home from a conference in Anaheim. For one of the days I missed the events for the day. Also missed having lunch with Jenner. Because my anxiety was so out of control I couldn't find the ability to leave my hotel room.
> 
> ...


POB, I appreciate your response although sounding a little personal.  I don't think I'm ignorant on this issue.  I've been taking antianxiety meds for 30years and was giving my opinion only.  I've struggled with anxiety off and on...and yes it can be absolutely associated with stress!  Regardless, I've been on Xanax, welbutrin, cholonaprin and a few others I cant recall from many years ago.  In my case it has always been episodic and  not a permanent regiment.  I'm obviously not a Dr., so I dont appreciate what sounds like a condemnation on my opinion.  I have had debilitating anxiety where I couldn't leave the room...meds helped me overcome these episodes, thus allowing me to get a firmer grip on my own mind and not completely relying on a pill!  Again, this was my personal experience and opinion. I suppose I'm lucky.  I didn't mean to undermine anyone's condition, but ignorant..I think not.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> My response wouldn't change. Anxiety doesn't mean stress. I can handle stress. In fact I thrive in it. Anxiety is different.
> 
> I just got home from a conference in Anaheim. For one of the days I missed the events for the day. Also missed having lunch with Jenner. Because my anxiety was so out of control I couldn't find the ability to leave my hotel room.
> 
> ...



I have major respect and sincerity when this stuff is discussed, always will as I feel lucky that I don’t have to go through it.

My heart goes out to anyone that feels these ways and hope all can find something that fixes it!

Missed our meeting for sure but we are going to be around for awhile..so another time will happen!!

Just do whatever it takes to feel normal as we only live once!!!


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Welp I did a nice deep PMR meditation exercise for a hour and felt a lot less tension in my body. Although I still feel the tension and tightness in my head,face,jaw,. I feel doing more meditation will help. I’m going to aim for 3 times daily.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 30, 2018)

I do a lot of sparing sessions at the gym + I just approach w/e is giving me anxiety head on.....for instance I used to get anxiety when I caught people staring at me (just thought they were talking down about me...idk) but than I just started approaching them and saying Hi lol apparently more people are interested in me than I thought and overall I'm well liked....I don't really suffer from any type of anxiety anymore but now I easily do notice it when others have it


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> I do a lot of sparing sessions at the gym + I just approach w/e is giving me anxiety head on.....for instance I used to get anxiety when I caught people staring at me (just thought they were talking down about me...idk) but than I just started approaching them and saying Hi lol apparently more people are interested in me than I thought and overall I'm well liked....I don't really suffer from any type of anxiety anymore but now I easily do notice it when others have it



come to Japan if you really want to be stared at 

and yes, if you respond with a smile you usually get a positive interaction. The opposite is also true.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 30, 2018)

First time I went to Japan..girls on a bike ran into each other and wrecked.......


----------



## Jin (Jun 30, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> First time I went to Japan..girls on a bike ran into each other and wrecked.......



Staring at the beautiful gaijin, no doubt. 

Yep. A girl backed her car into a truck in 711 parking lot because she was too distracted by the only white guy within 50km.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> Staring at the beautiful gaijin, no doubt.
> 
> Yep. A girl backed her car into a truck in 711 parking lot because she was too distracted by the only white guy within 50km.



hahahahahaha

Was my first visit there...17 years old and blonde head..was so many years ago and a non visit area...funny as hell!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 1, 2018)

Usually some alcohol does the trick.

For women....wine


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 2, 2018)

I've had anxiety with very bad sleep for most of my life. I know medication is not always the answer. But for me xanax XR really help. My anxiety would get bad enough at times my appetite would be gone. Take one of those XRs and I'm eating all day. It calms my nerves. Like I said, meds aren't the right road for everyone, but it's what xanax (and valium, Ativan etc) were made for, and it works for me. Also helps with sleep.


----------



## adnansanat (Sep 13, 2018)

Paxil (paroxetine) gave me perfect relief for my anxiety. Been almost 3 years and still on it, sometimes I take benzo as well but it's random, if I feel anxietic a bit, eat low dose valium.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 13, 2018)

I've started taken xanax again, a .5mg first thing in the am.  It is very random with me, I've been waking up with anxiety the past few months thinking about work, bills, etc.  As soon as I get to work my employer is a great guy but he's a 100mph out of the gates and it gets my chest tight!  Sometimes I'll take 2 a day but that's rare as it will make me sleepy too early in the day.  Prior to this I was on Cholonaprin on my Dr.'s advice because it's supposed to be more consistent but I told him xanax seemed a better fit because I notice them working.  I was on Lexapro the longest but it's a hard on killer and weight gainer...for me at least.  Coffee doesn't help btw.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

Klonopins never did much for me either. Xanax worked better.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 14, 2018)

A Blowie first thing in the morning also helps...but that's a hard prescription to get!!!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

ccpro said:


> A Blowie first thing in the morning also helps...but that's a hard prescription to get!!!



I just wake up, grab her hand, put it down my pants, then -gently- push her head down.. works every time.. with every gf I’ve ever had lol.. dunno why, but they follow along.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 14, 2018)

I love Xanax if I'm having a real bad day or I can't fall asleep but it's so damn addictive I stay away from it. I self medicate with various forms of medical marijuana, it helps 100%


----------



## j2048b (Sep 14, 2018)

Im with a new doc who demands i see him face to face to get my xanax script refilled, my last doc just had me call him and he would refill it every 30 days or so, im not an abuser, but have been on this chit for about 10 yrs or so, i wish i didnt have to take anything, maybe ill see how the xr is? But with the new doc being an internist he wants me off it, which is fine as long as i can get a substitute to taper off with, i cant do the cbd and stuff like that due to who i work for, but if i ever get the chance i will try it


----------



## ccpro (Sep 14, 2018)

Glad you're finally trying women...





DevilDoc87 said:


> I just wake up, grab her hand, put it down my pants, then -gently- push her head down.. works every time.. with every gf I’ve ever had lol.. dunno why, but they follow along.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Im with a new doc who demands i see him face to face to get my xanax script refilled, my last doc just had me call him and he would refill it every 30 days or so, im not an abuser, but have been on this chit for about 10 yrs or so, i wish i didnt have to take anything, maybe ill see how the xr is? But with the new doc being an internist he wants me off it, which is fine as long as i can get a substitute to taper off with, i cant do the cbd and stuff like that due to who i work for, but if i ever get the chance i will try it



He can’t cold Turkey you, the way benzos work, if you have been a long time user you can have a seizure and die if you go a couple days without.. lost a couple friends that way.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 14, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> He can’t cold Turkey you, the way benzos work, if you have been a long time user you can have a seizure and die if you go a couple days without.. lost a couple friends that way.


Yeah he is crazy, but finally getting my script filled i just need to go back to max juicen w a ton of hcg and less anxiety,


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

Sounds bad to an outside person, but someone who knows how you can actually die from it, I always suggest to my friends who have been prescribed for a long time, to always have a 3-5 put up, just in case something happened to them, for whatever reason, you can at least micro dose until you have an appt and keep you from dying.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 14, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Sounds bad to an outside person, but someone who knows how you can actually die from it, I always suggest to my friends who have been prescribed for a long time, to always have a 3-5 put up, just in case something happened to them, for whatever reason, you can at least micro dose until you have an appt and keep you from dying.


Yeah i got 3 tabs left at home, and can get some if i want to go another route but dont want to go that route,


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Sounds bad to an outside person, but someone who knows how you can actually die from it, I always suggest to my friends who have been prescribed for a long time, to always have a 3-5 put up, just in case something happened to them, for whatever reason, you can at least micro dose until you have an appt and keep you from dying.



This is excellent and potentially life saving advice to give. 

When sending alcoholics to rehab via plane, the sending agency will (typically) provide the patient with enough money to buy a couple drinks on the plane. Same idea.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 14, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Im with a new doc who demands i see him face to face to get my xanax script refilled, my last doc just had me call him and he would refill it every 30 days or so, im not an abuser, but have been on this chit for about 10 yrs or so, i wish i didnt have to take anything, maybe ill see how the xr is? But with the new doc being an internist he wants me off it, which is fine as long as i can get a substitute to taper off with, i cant do the cbd and stuff like that due to who i work for, but if i ever get the chance i will try it


What is your daily dose?  Hopefully not too high, much easier to taper off.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 14, 2018)

ccpro said:


> What is your daily dose?  Hopefully not too high, much easier to taper off.


Only .5 but been on it for over 10 yrs daily,


----------



## ccpro (Sep 14, 2018)

j2048b said:


> Only .5 but been on it for over 10 yrs daily,


.5mgs, how many times a day...3?  That would require tapering, If only one a day coming off shouldn't be a big deal.  More psychological than physical as far as symptoms. I've been there.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 14, 2018)

ccpro said:


> .5mgs, how many times a day...3?  That would require tapering, If only one a day coming off shouldn't be a big deal.  More psychological than physical as far as symptoms. I've been there.


AWESOME THANKS MAN!!! , want to come off, usually just use it 1 time perday, prolly more habit forming now, but also find myself using .75 at times but yeah want to see how i respond by coming off and just making better lifestyle choices


----------



## ccpro (Sep 14, 2018)

j2048b said:


> AWESOME THANKS MAN!!! , want to come off, usually just use it 1 time perday, prolly more habit forming now, but also find myself using .75 at times but yeah want to see how i respond by coming off and just making better lifestyle choices


You are absolutely right!  Just thinking about meds can give you anxiety!!  I got a little loopy coming of lexapro going cold turkey, cholonaprin I noticed nothing coming off, but xanax is definitely one, for me at least, which is habit forming in the sense I need one!  Physical effects at .5 a day a minimal.  My disclaimer, this only my opinion!!!!  I've had severe physical symptoms to oxy withdraws, which I dont go near anymore but unless you're living on a couple bars a day or 1-3 mgs of xanax a day...not too bad...again my opinion. Seizures come from excessive amounts....waiting for someone to challenge me on this...you know who you are!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

True the friends I had that passed were taking a couple bars every day, however I still would not cold turkey any benzo. I was the highest prescribed vet I’m the nation with OxyContin and oxycodone for 8 months, cold turkey quit, but you won’t die from opiate withdrawals, just feel like shit for a couple weeks.

it would still behoove any one with an extended length of time using a benzo to do so properly through a doctors supervision.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 14, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> True the friends I had that passed were taking a couple bars every day, however I still would not cold turkey any benzo. I was the highest prescribed vet I’m the nation with OxyContin and oxycodone for 8 months, cold turkey quit, but you won’t die from opiate withdrawals, just feel like shit for a couple weeks.
> 
> it would still behoove any one with an extended length of time using a benzo to do so properly through a doctors supervision.


Not going to argue with that!  There's also many other variables at play here....body weight, addictive personality, length of time on meds, etc.  Wasn't  challenging you.  BTW, if you can kick opiates in the ass, benzos is downhill. I was talking 180 mgs of oxycontin a day.  My wife was leaving me, my job leaving me, my mind leaving me.  Hiccups, yawns, diarrhea, extreme anxiety, sell anything in your ****ing house to get more!  I put it down...not easy, I took suboxone which is just as bad to come off, same dr btw...asshole.  The blue devil is worse than a benzo all day!  I personally know 5 people who died on opiates, no one from xanax ..that is a relative statement of course.  Our pillademic is based on opiates, no one can dispute that.  Sorry for what looks like a high jack, but I have input on this one.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Not going to argue with that!  There's also many other variables at play here....body weight, addictive personality, length of time on meds, etc.  Wasn't  challenging you.  BTW, if you can kick opiates in the ass, benzos is downhill. I was talking 180 mgs of oxycontin a day.  My wife was leaving me, my job leaving me, my mind leaving me.  Hiccups, yawns, diarrhea, extreme anxiety, sell anything in your ****ing house to get more!  I put it down...not easy, I took suboxone which is just as bad to come off, same dr btw...asshole.  The blue devil is worse than a benzo all day!  I personally know 5 people who died on opiates, no one from xanax ..that is a relative statement of course.  Our pillademic is based on opiates, no one can dispute that.  Sorry for what looks like a high jack, but I have input on this one.




Glad you did man. It’s a slippery slope. I know all too well, small town east TN.. it’s unfortunate but takes some dedication and a want to quit. Good on you brother. It ain’t easy.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 14, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Glad you did man. It’s a slippery slope. I know all too well, small town east TN.. it’s unfortunate but takes some dedication and a want to quit. Good on you brother. It ain’t easy.




This stuff is all bad. Crazy really that docs still dose people the way they do. Ive used alcohol in the past to deal with my anxiety and depression and Ive had horrible experiences with both the drugs and the withdrawal from SSRI's. Zero doctors ever ran a blood test to check my hormone panel. TRT cured 95 percent of it for me. American medical system is very messed up. 

Depression and withdrawals are just a terrible terrible thing that people should never have to deal with.  Ive lived for many years in a lot of agony. Years that I wish I could get back.  Godspeed to anybody chasing recovery.


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 14, 2018)

Holy shit really?? I should tell my friend about that. Hes trying to get off cold turkey!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

Coldblooded said:


> Holy shit really?? I should tell my friend about that. Hes trying to get off cold turkey!



Yes definitely inform him!


----------



## ShiftieGears (Jan 12, 2019)

Progressive muscle relaxation.  In the hospital we had a group about this one day.  I felt kind of silly but kept my mind open and tried my best to earnestly listen to the counselor guiding us through it and follow the instructions.  at the end i felt like i was floating!!


----------



## HeiseTX (Aug 24, 2020)

Live off the grid for a few weeks.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 25, 2020)

Large quantities of cannabis and high quality CBD! Also lots and lots of sex!


----------



## KevinD (Sep 3, 2020)

I hear you guys. sometimes at night i cannot sleep because of anxiety. heart races so much  and im afraid. during the day everything is fine.

its worse before i go to airports. i dont know why but i always get like 1-2 hours of sleep before i go to international airports. because of stress customs, they always ask a million questions but i also bring test e with me in syringes. so thats part of the reason . but even then its nerve wrecking... mainly cause customs can be such big ****ing assholes interrogating the shit out of me .


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Sep 3, 2020)

Personal experience. I was tired, headaches, and high anxiety all the time. Never took any meds for it just dealt with it. Doc ran a full blood panel and everything came back perfect other than slightly high cholesterol so i just chalked it up to life is rough sometimes. Wasn’t til a year later i got my T checked and found out i was at fukin 143 and 157 the next week. Got put on TRT and within a month i was literally feeling like a new human being. Anxiety has been nearly eliminated as well as energy, muscle growth etc. anyways, just my personal story but my point is it’s worth getting that checked if you haven’t already.


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> Personal experience. I was tired, headaches, and high anxiety all the time. Never took any meds for it just dealt with it. Doc ran a full blood panel and everything came back perfect other than slightly high cholesterol so i just chalked it up to life is rough sometimes. Wasn’t til a year later i got my T checked and found out i was at fukin 143 and 157 the next week. Got put on TRT and within a month i was literally feeling like a new human being. Anxiety has been nearly eliminated as well as energy, muscle growth etc. anyways, just my personal story but my point is it’s worth getting that checked if you haven’t already.



This isn’t uncommon. Going from hypogonadal to healthy levels of test often results in relief from depression and/anxiety in some men.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 4, 2020)

ShiftieGears said:


> Progressive muscle relaxation.  In the hospital we had a group about this one day.  I felt kind of silly but kept my mind open and tried my best to earnestly listen to the counselor guiding us through it and follow the instructions.  at the end i felt like i was floating!!



That does work, I've done it before but for some reason never do it anymore.


----------

